
The Uneasy Relationship Between Mathematics and Cryptography (2007) [pdf] - jordigh
http://www.ams.org/notices/200708/tx070800972p.pdf
======
bdhe
This essay was, as expected, quite controversial in the cryptographic
community. This essay is a good place to start looking at opposing arguments
(as are the rebuttals referred to at the end of the essay).

[http://in-theory.blogspot.com/2007/08/swift-boating-of-moder...](http://in-
theory.blogspot.com/2007/08/swift-boating-of-modern-cryptography.html)

------
bndr
Correct link:
[http://www.ams.org/notices/200708/tx070800972p.pdf](http://www.ams.org/notices/200708/tx070800972p.pdf)

~~~
higherpurpose
Neal Koblitz seems to be working for Ethereum now (along with Ralph Merkle, of
Merkle Trees fame [1]):

[https://twitter.com/ethereumproject/status/43337626144945766...](https://twitter.com/ethereumproject/status/433376261449457665)

[1] -
[https://twitter.com/nprojectcharles/status/46379400449295155...](https://twitter.com/nprojectcharles/status/463794004492951552)

~~~
williamstein
I believe Neal is still a full time professor in the (pure) mathematics
department at University of Washington (as am I). We're in close research
areas, and I see him regularly at faculty meetings, etc.

